# Reflexive Verbs



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

In French it's pretty easy. The door closes. What does it close? Itself. So it's reflexive.

In Portuguse there seem to be far less reflexive verbs but most related websites only list a handful of them at most.

If you know of a list or can post a list of the most common then I'd much appreciate it and others might too.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

There may be fewer (not less) but almost any verb can be reflexive, depending on context. We say "they say" and other languages say "it is said", one of the easiest examples.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> There may be fewer (not less) but almost any verb can be reflexive, depending on context. We say "they say" and other languages say "it is said", one of the easiest examples.


Thanks

Interesting that some verbs can only be used reflexively.

arrepender-se, suicidar-se e comportar-se

Can you think of any others?


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Actually arrenpender is pronominal and not reflexive, my mistake.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redbourn said:


> Thanks
> 
> Interesting that some verbs can only be used reflexively.
> 
> ...


it would be a little difficult to suicide someone else...... & one can only behave oneself (or not)  

In Spanish we have verbs which change their meaning when they become reflexive. Does that happen in Portuguese?


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

chamar=to call
chamar-se=to be called


deitar=to put down
deitar-se=to lie down/to go to bed


despedir=to fire/to dismiss
despedir-se=to say goodbye


divertir=to entertain
divertir-se=to enjoy oneself/to have fun


lembrar=to remind
lembrar-se=to remember


levantar=to lift
levantar-se=to get up


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redbourn said:


> chamar=to call
> chamar-se=to be called
> 
> 
> ...


we have a lot like that which are fairly logical or obvious - but we have some which you'd never guess when they become reflexive, such as _combinar_ - to combine......._combinarse_ - to take turns


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Slightly off subject, it's about time that politicians and broadcasters learnt the correct usage of "myself" etc. It is only reflexive. As a legal secretary at one time I used to work for a solicitor who dictated "please complete and return the form to myself". She got highly upset when I corrected it to "me" until I pointed that I was a qualified translator and knew English grammar better than she did. Likewise, the disappearing "fewer" and "I" instead of "me".


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Slightly off subject, it's about time that politicians and broadcasters learnt the correct usage of "myself" etc. It is only reflexive. As a legal secretary at one time I used to work for a solicitor who dictated "please complete and return the form to myself". She got highly upset when I corrected it to "me" until I pointed that I was a qualified translator and knew English grammar better than she did. Likewise, the disappearing "fewer" and "I" instead of "me".


Thanks for reminding me about fewer. I have a TESOL from Trinity and should know better.

Pet hates?

hot and spicy

When somebody tells me that their Indian meal is very hot, I tell them to wait a few minutes.

cheap and inexpensive

Someone tells me that they just bought a cheap XXX - I tell that they shouldn't expect it to last too long.

Michael


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Most hideous neologisms - gobsmacked and gutted, so beloved of sports interviewees whom I go out of my way to avoid listening to.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

spooky..!

We have been taking PT lessons for a while and are revisiting reflexive verbs.

Basically most verbs where you can add (in English) myself, yourself/ves, itself, themselves can be turned in to a reflexive PT verb. I.e. sit, wash, comb, and the list can go on.


----------

